
The Man Against Everything - lermontov
http://www.chronicle.com/article/the-man-against-everything/238803
======
snagflag
Kind of related, but does anybody have any links to essays/reading critiquing
the whole assumedly-good concept of self-improvement?

~~~
rhizome
You're begging the question (who is doing the assuming?), but in general
you'll want to look into critical theory, perhaps beginning with Spinoza's TIE
(an easy read). The point as I see it is to analyze what is meant by "self-
improvement," and whether the choice of topics of things to improve about
oneself involve an ideology that is irrelevant to the process of self-
improvement. That is, whatever you become by improving on a specific item or
topic involves a question of why that thing was chosen. This is what critical
theory helps with. The Spinoza helps to construct a model of first principles.

~~~
snagflag
Thanks for the reply. Will look into it!

------
em3rgent0rdr
what's the tldr?

~~~
carsongross
There isn't much of one, unfortunately.

Here's a guy, he wrote some things, they ask some questions and are hard to
characterize.

Add some pretentious styling, call it an article.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
lol, I stopped reading partway because I was afraid of that!

